# USB Gamepad = No Luck!

## NicZak

I just cannot get any usb gaming device to work under gentoo. I had little/no problem with redhat (oddly enough) but for some stupid reason I am pulling my hair out over this mess. Here is my current setup: 

Modules Loaded: NVdriver, oss-emu10k1, usb-uhci, input, mousedev, joydev, hid, printer. 

Gaming Device: Soyo USB->PSX Adaptor w/ a standard Sony PsOne controller plugged into it (I have also tried ms sidewinder usb gamepad).

As you can see by the modules loaded I have input, hid, mousedev, joydev compiled as modules as well gameport support (but as you can see its not loaded and it is my understanding that for a usb joystick it is not necessary). I did the whole mknod /dev/input/js0 c 13 1 (all the way up to js2) and made symlinks (/dev/js0-js2) and sure enough after a reboot /dev/input/js0-js2 are gone and the gamepad doesn't work at all. I am really out of ideas here and would absolutely love some help. I hope that someone out there has figured out how to do this and is willing to share their tale. Thanks - 

NicZak

----------

## Mallrats

I have a similar problem

Here's some output

```
root@Bodyjar dave # mknod /dev/input/js0 c 13 1

root@Bodyjar dave # cat /dev/input/js0 

cat: /dev/input/js0: No such device
```

Anyone else have this problem?

Edit: I do have devfs

----------

## rac

Does anything going on in here help you two out?

----------

